# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  فوائد بيض السمان لتهدئة حساسية الصدر

## mohamed73

طائر السمان من الطيور ذات الطعم المميز  هي في الطعم مثل البط لها لحم أحمر، يوجد أنواع كثيرة من طائر السمان يتم  استهلاكه في مناطق متفرقة من العالم هو من الأطعمة المميزة جدًا لدى عدد من  الثقافات الآسيوية والإفريقية، هو أكثر استهلاكًا في السوق الآسيوي بوجه  عام أيضًا بيض السمان من أنواع البيض المستهلكة بشكل كبير بسبب الفوائد  الصحية العالية فهو معروف عنه أنه يساعد على تهدئة حساسة الصدر وخفض ضغط  الدم وتطهير الجسم من السموم والوقاية من الأمراض المزمنة والقدرة على  تحسين الرؤية وتعزيز مستويات الطاقة وتحفيز النمو والعمل على تحسين عملية  الأيض الخلوي لكن الفائدة الأساسية التي تم استخدامها منذ سنوات هي علاج  الحساسية الصدرية والتهاب الشعب الهوائية.   *علاقة بيض السمان بتهدئة الحساسية:*يعد التهاب القصة الهوائية التحسسي من أشد  الأمراض ازعاجًا للمريض يصاحبه تورم بالغشاء المبطن للقصبة الهوائية  غالبًا ما يكون بسبب التغيرات المناخية أو الالتهابات الفيروسية والدخان  والإجهاد يتسبب في تضييق مجرى المجاري التنفسية مما يشكل الإفرازات المزعجة  كالبلغم والمخاط والسعال وضيق التنفس وفي بعض الأسر يكون هذا التحسس وراثي  يعاني منه الطفل منذ الولادة وله انواع المتقطع والمستمر والمتوسط والحاد و  تكون الاعراض غالبًا مزعجة جدًا، الحساسية الشديدة لمجرد استنشاق الهواء  الملوث بالغبار وضيق التنفس في الأماكن المرتفعة لقلة الأوكسجين والسعال  المتكرر وتورم الشعب بسبب انسدادها وخروج البلغم والمخاط السميك وحدوث آلام  بالصدر بسبب تأثير عضلات القفص الصدري وارتفاع درجة الحرارة بسبب الإصابة  بالالتهاب الفيروسي الحاد وألم الصدر والتعب العام، في الطب التقليدي  الشعبي يتم علاج هذه الحالات المزعجة عن طريق بعض الأطعمة والأعشاب والزيوت  العطرية من ضمن الأطعمة التي تساهم في تهدئة الحساسية بيض السمانهذا بفضل احتواء  البيض على نسبة كبيرة  من ovomucoid protein البروتين المخاطاني الذي يعمل كمضاد للحساسية ويقضي  على أعراض الحساسية المزعجة كالازدحام والالتهابات ويخفف من السعال يفضل  تناول بيض السمان مسلوق من 2-3 باليوم في حالات الحساسية الخفيفة ومن 4-5  في حالة الحساسية الشديدة هو بديل عن بيض الدجاج الذي يسبب التهيج ، يمكن  اعطاءه للأطفال من بعد عام يتم هرس البيض دون وضع الملح واعطاءه للطفل  لمعالجة التهابات وتورم القصبات الهوائية.*فوائد أخرى لبيض السمان:*1- يحتوي بيض السمان على كميات مرتفعة من  فيتامين أ التي تساهم في حماية العيون ويعمل على إفراز مضادات الأكسدة التي  تقضي على الضمور البقعي ومنع تطور وإعتام العدسة ومما يمنحك رؤية  سليمة طوال العمر احرص على تناول بيضة يوميًا من أجل ذلك.2- يحتوي بيض السمان على كميات من الأحماض  الدهنية التي لها تأثير على تعزيز الكولسترول النافع الذي يحتاجه الجسم  ويعمل على توازن نسبة الكولسترول بالدم ويخفض من نسبة الكولسترول الضار  يمكنك إضافة بعض البويضات للنظام الغذائي تحتوي على ما يقرب من 1.6 جرام من  الدهون غير المشبعة.3- يحتوي البيض على كميات كبيرة من  البروتين المحفز لعملية النمو وبناء العضلات نحن بحاجة إلى البروتين  بالنظام الغذائي من أجل تعزيز الخلايا والأنسجة والعمل على إصلاحها ، خاصة  خلايا وأنسجة العظام والعضلات والأوعية الدموية .4- من المميز عند إدراج بيض السمان للنظام  الغذائي لهؤلاء الذين يعانون من ضغط الدم المرتفع ، فهو يحتوي على معدن  البوتاسيوم بكميات كبيرة مما يساهم في خفض ضغط الدم وتقليل الضغط على  الشرايين والقلب والأوعية الدموية بالتالي خفض التوتر ومنع الإصابة بأمراض  القلب. 5- أظهرت عدد من الدراسات العلمية الحديثة  احتواء بيض السمان على عدد من مضادات الأكسدة والمركبات التي تساهم في  تطهير مجرى الدم وتطهير الجسم من السموم ومنع تكون الحصوات بالكلي والمثانة  فقط تناول من 1-2 بيضة باليوم.6- يحتوي بيض السمان على كميات عالية من  فيتامين سي وفيتامين أ مما يعمل على تحييد الجذور الحرة وتعزيز صحة الجهاز  المناعي ضد ظهور الأمراض المزمنة .7- أيضًا يحتوي بيض السمان على كميات من  عائلة فيتامين ب مما يجعله مناسب جدًا لتعزيز النشاط الأيضي وإفراز  الهرمونات والإنزيمات التي تحسن من عملية التمثيل الغذائي.8- تناول بيض السمان يوميًا في وجبة  الإفطار بالصباح الباكر يعزز من مستويات الطاقة بسبب نسبة البروتين العالية  مع الفيتامينات والمعادن كما أنه يعمل على تعديل المزاج.يمكن طهي بيض السمان بأكثر من طريقة وإدخاله بجانب أطباق الدجاج واللحم ومع السلطات ..

----------

